# Palit Geforce GTX 580



## shooot3r (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * Top Grafikkarte *

*Palit Geforce GTX 580*


*Verkaufe  hier meine 1 1/2 Monate junge Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 von Palit. Die  Karte ist in Top Zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei. Verkaufe Sie, da  ich auf ein GTX 590 umsteigen möchte. Die OVP sowie die Original  Rechnung schicke ich mit. Die Karte hat einen Dual Lüfter und ist damit  auch unter Volllast, z.B im Spiel Crysis 2 nur bedingt zu hören. Sie  läuft mit 783 MHZ Chiptakt, anstatt mit den 772 MHZ wie beim  Referenzdesign. Die Karte ist super gepflegt, und stammt aus einem  Nichtraucherhaushalt. Es ist die Version mit 1,5 GB Videospeicher, nicht  die mit 3GB.

Preis: VB
*​


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

was möchtest du denn für die Karte haben? Könnstest du viellieicht mal ein Original Foto der Karte online stellen?


----------



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

leider schon weg mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Juli 2011)

ok dann kann ich ja zu machen, wenn du sie schon verkauft hast


----------

